# Grolsch And Stale Grain



## manga (29/3/06)

Hello fellow brewers,

I have made numerous kit beers and one all grain brew thus far (German Alt Bier) and must say that I an hooked to all grain.

I have 2 questions.

1) I'd like to brew something like a Grolsch style lager. Do you have a recipe or know of websites that I can read to find the ingredients and method to brew a Grolsch style lager ?

2) I have cracked grain left over from my last all grain brew session which was 3 months ago.  This grain has been stored under the house in a dark and fairly constant temperature. Soon I will be making another batch of all grain and was wondering if the stored grain would have gone stale ? There is only a few kilos of the grain left so was wondering if it would be better to buy fresh grain and prevent any off flavours ?

Cheers


----------



## hockadays (29/3/06)

I'm trying a grolsch stye next,

.35kg Munich
4.5kg Pilsner
Northen Brewer for bittering 24IBU from menory I think 17g 60mins
Halertau 7g for 10mins

Mash 60mins @66C
OG 1.053
21L
FG 1.010

Danish lager Yeast 2042 ( I activated this three days ago and still nothing. It's 9 months old though)

This is my plan. I think grolsch may also use a little saaz for aroma but at this stage i havent any so I'll do with out.

Matt


----------



## sluggerdog (29/3/06)

hockadays said:


> I'm trying a grolsch stye next,
> 
> .35kg Munich
> 4.5kg Pilsner
> ...



Looking good to me, infact I'm doing something very similar this weekend though mine is going like this:

20% vienna malt
95% pilsner malt
5% carapils

Bittered with Halleratu to 27 IBU

NO flavour or aroma hops

Danish lager Yeast 2042

Mine will be a little higher in IBU then you'd want for grolsh so 24 IBU would be pretty close to spot on

Good Luck With It :beer:


----------



## hockadays (29/3/06)

HEY SLUGGER,,

was your 2042 slow to activate..

matt


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/3/06)

sluggerdog said:


> 20% vienna malt
> 95% pilsner malt
> 5% carapils
> 
> [post="116920"][/post]​



120% Thats one way to get your efficiency up.


----------



## manga (30/3/06)

Cheers guys,

any tips on old grain that has been stored in a dark environment for 3 months. Would it still be ok to use or would I start getting stale flavours in my beer ?


----------



## sluggerdog (30/3/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > 20% vienna malt
> ...




Oops...  


hockadays, no sorry, I've been using my danish lager for around 6 months now for a good wack of my lagers, has been firing nicely everytime. When I did get it though the pack was prettyfresh


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/3/06)

manga said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> any tips on old grain that has been stored in a dark environment for 3 months. Would it still be ok to use or would I start getting stale flavours in my beer ?
> [post="117146"][/post]​



Light isnt an issue but moisture is. If its been open to the atmosphere and is crushed it will have picked up moisture and will have gone "slack". Efficiency may be down and flavours may be stale. It might be OK, but I personally wouldnt use it.


----------



## MObeer (5/4/06)

Here some advice from a Dutch homebrewer. The grain bill of Grolsch pils uses pilsner malt and a small amount of caramunich 120 EBC. This sounds weird, perhaps, but I have this information straight from the brewery. A pilsner/munich combination will also do the job.
The bitterness of Grolsch is 30 IBU, that is well known over here in the Netherlands. I am not sure of the hops but I don't think Northern brewer is used. I will look this up tonight (it is now (9:30 in the morning and I'm at work)


----------

